# is 6 ft 2 too tall? how tall are you?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Scotty Lago and Bode Merrill are both 6'2" and they both rip.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I was gonna say Lago is around that height. Most of the high level pros are fairly short though, but that's only going to matter if you plan on doing the type of aerial gymnastics that they do. More mere mortal type freestyle, you'll be just fine.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mcmorris and chas are over 6' also... Height isn't an excuse for them


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

There's no way McMorris is over 6'. Chas? Yeah, I'll buy that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris Englesmen was 6' 4.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I wouldn't think he was either until we were at a condo with him staying there. He was my height or taller. Eye level for sure in street shoes. I'm 6' with bare feet. Chas is about 6'1, maybe 2. I have only hung with him on the mountain in sb boots.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Chris Englesmen was 6' 4.


My first board was one of his old pro models. Made by Elevation I beleive. I still have it around here somewhere.


----------



## Jherook13 (Aug 2, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> There's no way McMorris is over 6'. Chas? Yeah, I'll buy that.


 i think he meant craig,, cuz mark is tiny


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You want the truth about being a tall guy and doing freestyle?


Your center of gravity is different and you will have to develop your 'style' around that. You'll have to learn how to deal with what is referred to as whacky arm waving inflatable tube guy syndrome. No one likes seeing arms being chucked around, it looks ugly. 

Your balance will ultimately be different, but that's not a bad thing. Just learn your spatial relations to your center of gravity and get a balance board. Bam problem solved. 

Where most people have problems with being tall in snowboarding is when they're young and have had years of a certain center of mass and then suddenly have a drastic growth spurt. You see this with a lot of the "wonder kids" of snowboarding that are touted as the next big thing. They suddenly turn 15 and grow like 6 plus inches and their style just becomes whack.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Im 6'3"
Nobody cares how good you are so just have fun.
Fact is you will fill out and grow into a big boy and it is harder, you fall harder, sink in boot packs etc but like I said who cares. Just ride.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I am 6'5" and I manage pretty well. Granted im more freeride than freestyle. Only issue i have is ducking under tree limbs when I am doing tree runs.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm 8' 2" and have vertigo.......


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm 6'7" and I'm an awful snowboarder. I'm on my 17th year and I can't even do a blue run switch without falling. Hopefully I'm the exception. I also fall in the lift line and break my ribs.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Height reduction surgery is the answer.....


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ek*

Erik is 6'2".

https://vimeo.com/84252472


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Height reduction surgery is the answer.....


I think you meant raduction...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

taco tuesday said:


> I think you meant raduction...


Haha. Nug surgery, you go in tall and skinny and come out short and fat


----------



## Jherook13 (Aug 2, 2014)

powderjunkie said:


> I am 6'5" and I manage pretty well. Granted im more freeride than freestyle. Only issue i have is ducking under tree limbs when I am doing tree runs.


 damn your a giant!


----------



## Jherook13 (Aug 2, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Erik is 6'2".
> 
> https://vimeo.com/84252472


 damn he tears shit up.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally, a thread that made me not feel so bad about being only 5'7"! Ask guys under 5'10" if they'd like to be 6'2", many will probably say YES. Even freestyle snowboarders.k:


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Rusty is 6'3"

https://vimeo.com/115614662


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

powderjunkie said:


> I am 6'5" and I manage pretty well. Granted im more freeride than freestyle. Only issue i have is ducking under tree limbs when I am doing tree runs.


Yup! I'm only 6' 1" but when I follow my 5' girlfriend into the woods it gets dicey. I also clipped a tree with my ass going through a tight spot that she went through. Spun me right around...


----------



## Jherook13 (Aug 2, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> Yup! I'm only 6' 1" but when I follow my 5' girlfriend into the woods it gets dicey. I also clipped a tree with my ass going through a tight spot that she went through. Spun me right around...


 lmaoo that just cracked me up


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Height isn't a problem unless you need to duck through the average doorway. I bet that gets old fast.

6'2" is nothing!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Got an acquaintance with size 18 feet. He used to do some longboardin' and wants to try some snow sliding. I didn't know what to tell him? The expense of something custom isn't an option.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you can get a size 18 Ride boot, boards won't be an issue there are some pretty big ones out there, skunk ape comes to mind. Bindings might be the hardest thing actually.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Got an acquaintance with size 18 feet. He used to do some longboardin' and wants to try some snow sliding. I didn't know what to tell him? The expense of something custom isn't an option.


The Ride Big Foot boot goes up to a size 20, and you can usually find last years model for cheap. You can also make most bindings fit by extending the toe straps. I did it with a set of Ride Capos to fit my size 17 boots. Then he'll just need a wide board which there are a few offerings. I picked up my Elan El Grande two years ago for $300.


----------



## Special Blend (Mar 6, 2015)

Just ride. If you like park and tricks then keep at it. I'm 6'4" and used to ride tons of park when I was in my 20s. Your body control is definitely different then a smaller guy but the more you ride, jump and spin the more comfortable you will get and the style will come with it.
Just have fun.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

6 2 is not too tall at all. Especially if youre 16. You are still  developing core/balance muscles to support your structure. your body will start to get stronger and more balanced the more you ride.

im 6'2 also....from my experience planks and burpees have been the two most beneficial excercises keeping my core tight and explosive. I highly recommend if youre not doing them already.


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

you just have to be a little athletic im 6'5 and ride a skunk ape and have bombed icey blues and blacks at 50 mph.....as long as you have the right equipment and confidence to progress your good. and thank god my foot stopped growing at size 15 :bowdown:.......i will say park is a work in progress lol


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

If you don't worry about it, it's not an issue. I'm 6'5" 240 and have not had any issues aside for finding proper bombing boards. Most things I have intrest in usually stop a size under what I would actually want.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

this is off topic but i'm curious. at 6'5", can you guys dunk? haha. i ask because i'm 6'0" and can't even touch the rim. i'm too white hahaha.


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

6' 4" and 63 years old. Only problem being tall is ducking the ropes or when someone raises or lowers the safety bar without saying anything. 

With regards to dunking anyone 6' 5" with half decent hops should be able to. My hops are long gone but could dunk from when I was 15 until my early 40's. Now when I play HORSE with my boys I gotta announce the no dunk rule!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

haha awesome. i also think that it's awesome that you're still snowboarding at 63. what age did you start at?


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

Redline said:


> If you don't worry about it, it's not an issue. I'm 6'5" 240 and have not had any issues aside for finding proper bombing boards. Most things I have intrest in usually stop a size under what I would actually want.


Libtech skunk ape with some stiff bindings and stiff boots and your set man, im tellin ya. love that board.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> this is off topic but i'm curious. at 6'5", can you guys dunk? haha. i ask because i'm 6'0" and can't even touch the rim. i'm too white hahaha.


I'm 6'5" and could dunk in high school fairly easily. But now I'm 34 and slightly overweight so not anymore. But I could kick my 17-year-old self's ass now....


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Freaking tall people.:finger1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BTW, tall skiers suck ass with their giant poles of death. 

This tall older guy almost took out a kid that was around 10s eye in the lift line as he held his poles under his arms as he tried to pull his pants up in the lift line.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> BTW, tall skiers suck ass with their giant poles of death.
> 
> This tall older guy almost took out a kid that was around 10s eye in the lift line as he held his poles under his arms as he tried to pull his pants up in the lift line.


I'm sure the glass eye manufacterer lobby is a sponsor of "go ski!" marketing


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I think being fat is more of a problem than being tall. I'm 5'11" and fat and it makes everything harder. I have trouble doing up my bindings 

I'm going to try to lose 20 pounds this fall, wish me luck. I'm going to need it. I have always had trouble with weight. I workout all the time too but it doesn't help. I will eat like a monk for 2 months and hopefully I can lose some weight. ugh. I hate snowboarding fat.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I think being fat is more of a problem than being tall. I'm 5'11" and fat and it makes everything harder. I have trouble doing up my bindings
> 
> I'm going to try to lose 20 pounds this fall, wish me luck. I'm going to need it. I have always had trouble with weight. I workout all the time too but it doesn't help. I will eat like a monk for 2 months and hopefully I can lose some weight. ugh. I hate snowboarding fat.


Good luck 

I find 6'4" with poor flexibility is pretty bad when getting your ass off the snow :facepalm3: Especially first day of the season!! Embarrassing when it takes a second effort...


----------



## BlueShredbot (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Mikkel Bang. The tall guy rips!  He used to do contests all the time before he retired to the backcountry and he's been sponsored since he was a kid. He's 6'4 and he has style for days. I always wonder what it must have been like to snowboard at his level and then shoot up really fast. I imagine it'd be hard to keep your style the same if your growth spurt isn't gradual but sudden. 
I'm Torstein's height so I never had that problem -__- haha


----------

